

New version of the Color app released; adds video sharing (with out audio) - joejohnson
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/12/06/new-version-of-the-color-app-is-available-for-download/?awesm=tnw.to_1C7Pj&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_source=Facebook&utm_content=New%20version%20of%20the%20Color%20app%20is%20available%20for%20download

======
dlf
Once again I don't get it... oh well. I'm sure this is going to be hot with a
select group of hipsters.

